# Weekend of Fishing



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

Well I tried my firstweekend of fishing here. No night time all day time. I started Saturday morning about 10 at three mile bridge. Tide was still going out. Not many people on the bridge and i saw nothing caught. Moved to Sykes (spelling?) Tide was still slowly going out . I caught one small triger. I gave it up after tide changed and again I saw nothing else caught.I decided to look around and went to pickens.Didnt fish any but enjoyed the area......see I can spell......Well I called it a day and came back to Pickens today at abut 1030. I fished the pier and the tide was going out again. Almost slak when I got there. I fished with cut shrimp and fed them well. I also had menhaden.....(Spellin?).....I didnt get a bite with them. My wife managed to catch a small trigger,Her first saltwater fish. Later I went to the small store and bought some squid and put out a whole squid and cought a small shovel nosed ray.I finely managed to catch a pin fish of bait size and put that out but no hits. That was my first weekend fishing here in Pensacola. I wondering if you shoud fish the tide change when its high and not low?
P.S. all fish cought except pin fish were released unharmed. Pin fish was released but I didnt see the Pelican and he got it.I hate those birds.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

For sikes I always find an incoming tide is the best time for catching bull reds, as long as the waters moving fishing will be decent. The fish you said were triggerfish were actually more than likely filefish (a triggerfish look a like). Did it look like this?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

No it was a small trigger. I was out there also, all I did was feed the fish. I managed to catch one pin fish and had two runs on him but whatever it was spit him out before I could set the hook.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

And the pelican that Torrey almost caught jumped on his pinfish as he was reeling up to switch bait. Dumb bird, looks like people at Fort Pickens have been feeding them.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

haha they get bolder and bolder as time goes on. We were fishing under the bridges near Jims fish camp and we had one swim up to the boat and then proceed to jump in and try to eat our fiddler crabs


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

They can be aggrevating, but Pelicans are awesome as far as birds go. I agree with corn flake I caught a couple of those file fish. Just Wish I had known they tasted good before i let them go. Several people since have said the same thing, they're good to eat. Hope i catch some more soon, so I can tatse them for myself.


----------

